#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβές μηχανικού Ν.4178/2013 + Αδειών Δόμησης + έντυπα

## tlimon

Ευχαριστούμε. Νάσαι καλά

----------


## andr1941

*Νέα έκδοση 1.4* Προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα δημιουργίας-εκτύπωσης του εντύπου *ΤΣΜΕΔΕ * με το οποίο πληρώνουμε την εισφορά σε Εθνική.

----------


## topografos mix.

Καλησπέρα κατέβασα το πρόγραμμα αμοιβών και όταν πήγα να το εγκαταστήσω έβγαλε μήνυμα ότι τα αρχεία είναι κατεστραμένα 
να σημειώσω ότι δεν χρησιμοποιώ internet explorer.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Δεν έχει σχέση αν χρησιμοποιείτε τον Internet Explorer ή άλλο πρόγραμμα πλοήγησης.
Ούτε έχει σχέση με το eMichanikos.gr αλλά με τα αρχεία που έχουν ανεβάσει το μέλος *andr1941*.
Δοκιμάστε να κατεβάσετε ξανά το αρχείο μήπως υπήρξε πρόβλημα στη σύνδεσή σας τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή.

----------


## topografos mix.

Καλημέρα θα επανέλθω στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με αυτό το πρόγραμμα γιατί πάλι εμφανίζει το μήνυμα ότι τα αρχεία είναι κατεστραμμένα.

----------


## andr1941

*Νέα έκδοση 3.02*

----------


## kallitekton

Καλησπέρα, αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ το πρόβλημα ..... ενώ ανοίγω το zip αρχείο που περιέχει σε txt αρχείο μια διεύθυνση ιnternet, εκεί μου βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα ...
http://prntscr.com/ck6tp2

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Δικό μας το λάθος στον σύνδεσμο του αρχείου το οποίο και διορθώθηκε.
Κατεβάστε το αρχείο ZIP το οποίο περιλαμβάνει ένα συμπιεσμένο αρχείο PDF που έχει τον σύνδεσμο που οδηγεί στο πρόγραμμα.
Το πρόγραμμα είναι αρχείο μεγάλου μεγέθους, 12,8ΜΒ και γι αυτό δεν φιλοξενείται στον διακομιστή του eMichanikos.gr.

----------


## kallitekton

Καλημέρα σας, διορθώθηκε όντως το πρόβλημα, και κατέβασα κανονικά το αρχείο, ευχαριστώ !!!

----------


## tlimon

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Όλα ΟΚ.

----------


## andr1941

Αμοιβές Αδειών Δόμησης-*ΝΕΑ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ(v.3.35) με ΚΕΝΑΚ*
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Στην νέα έκδοση προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα υπολογισμού και για τις  υπόλοιπες Η/Μ μελέτες καθώς και η μελέτη θερμομόνωσης(για παλιές  οικοδομικές άδειες-αναθεωρήσεις ,πριν την εφαρμογή ΚΕΝΑΚ).
 Στο μενού εισαγωγής της νέας έκδοσης υπάρχει πλέον η δυνατότητα καταχώρησης-υπολογισμού της αμοιβής ΚΕΝΑΚ.
 Εγιναν επίσης βελτιώσεις στις ρουτίνες αποφυγής σφαλμάτων κατά την εισαγωγή των δεδομένων.
Αλλάγές μετά την έκδοση 3.24
-----------------------------
Στην  έκδοση 3.32 έγινε επανασχεδιασμός όλου του μενού εισαγωγής  δεδομένων και αποτελεσμάτων.Επίσης προστέθηκαν και οι υπολογισμοί για  τις υπόλοιπες μελέτες εγκαταστάσεων.Υπάρχει δυνατότητα απεριόριστων  καταχωρήσεων χώρων,είδους μελετών,προυπολογισμών κτλ με επιλογή στην  εμφάνιση των αποτελεσμάτων(μεμονωμένη ή συγκεντρωτική ανά χώρο,μελέτη  προυπολογισμό κτλ). Τέλος υπολογίζεται το ΚΗ για τον συνολικό  προυπολογισμό.
Κατεβάζετε την νέα έκδοση *3.35* εδώ:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8orf3fwcp2dij03/VBAmoibesAdeion-vers335.zip?dl=0



Μελλοντική έκδοση  παραγωγής εκτυπώσεων για τις Άδειες Δόμησης.
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Όποιος συνάδελφος επιθυμεί μπορεί να συνεισφέρει οποιοδήποτε ποσό θέλει  (μέσω paypal εντός του προγράμματος) ώστε να αναπτυχθούν οι ρουτίνες   παραγωγής εκτυπώσεων σε μελλοντική έκδοση των αμοιβών αδειών δόμησης .

----------

